# Jungle boots in combats?



## the_one_next_door (22 Apr 2016)

Hey guys, 

First off, this is going to be my first post so I hope it's in the right category. 
A few days ago, I saw an army Major wear jungle boots in his combats, walking down DNDHQ in Ottawa. I was wondering if there was anything in regulations that would prohibit me from doing the same? I would obviously consult the CO first, however, I wanted to know if there was anything in regs that prohibited this. I have a pair of jungle boots that an Officer gave to me a few years ago that were apparently "CF issue", meaning these were once issued to people deployed in certain areas.

Any information would be great!

Thanks Yall!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Apr 2016)

You answered your own question. Go see your CO/ RSM and ask them. Anything else, here, is a guess.

---Staff---


----------

